# Dwarf hairgrass



## penpal (Feb 20, 2009)

Haven't been to the forum much recently, but has anyone seen dwarf hairgrass for sell? more specifically eleocharis parvula. I've been to Big Al's and Lucky's and haven't seen any. I know Menagerie probably has some but thats not very convenient for me.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21869


----------



## penpal (Feb 20, 2009)

XbrandonX said:


> http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21869


ah thanks, but I ended up going with a HC carpet again.


----------

